# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  D I S T O R T I O N

## martamagika

Me hice con este juego en un viaje y la verdad es muy recomendable, ya estoy haciendole como siempre modificaciones al gimmick, de momento estoy en proceso de fabricación, los que le gusten los animales cuadrupedos no se molesten pues lo importante es lo que acompaña al DVD. Para mi houchin es un crack me encanta! y este la verdad es un efecto brutal, no es mas que un pintaje, pero que pintaje! visual, imprumtu y "examinable" cuando lo pilleis entendereis las comillas.

----------


## fedech88

Muy pero muy bueno http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=b6hxhaO1-Bk ahi esta, no puedo creer que sea impromptu...

----------


## letang

Dios mío, "Puntos cambiantes", ¡pero si esto se super antiguo!

En manos de Tamariz y ¡con dos transformaciones!
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=xKB1Vikmzho

----------


## ign

No entiendo cómo existen personas con tanta jeta como para re-vender efectos con un lavado de cara y... ¡Poniendo su nombre!  :shock: 

Vale que aquí la carta es de tamaño normal, pero no sé... A mí no me parece bien...

----------


## letang

La carta también se vende de siempre a tamaño normal, Juan habrá usado la grande porque se veía mejor.

La he visto al menos en una tienda de magia, pero como no es tiendamagia no puedo decir cuál es. Pero vamos, que en España se vende en tamaño Póker y en tamaño Jumbo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Dios mío, "Puntos cambiantes", ¡pero si esto se super antiguo!
> 
> En manos de Tamariz y ¡con dos transformaciones!
> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=xKB1Vikmzho


Qué delicia..................

----------


## eidanyoson

Creo que la primera versión de ese efecto data del S.XIX, si no me equivoco, no tengo aquí ahora los datos a mano.
 Hasta con "utensilios" de fumar se ha hecho...

 Edito: creo que lo tengo, el primero que me consta fue Theodore DeLand (1873-1931), de un seis de corazones a un cuatro de corazones. Y lo mejor, ¡daba la carta a examinar!  :shock:, pero eso no es todo, también de un 10 de picas  a uno de treboles que cambiaba lentamente delante del espectador (en plan morphing). 

 En fin, tengo que leer más ilusiones antiguas, que seguro que retocando alguna me hago millonario  8)

----------


## martamagika

y?   :shock: 



tamariz vende su carta cambiante :Confused:  no

houchin reinventa juegos? ahhhh


tamariz no verdad? es todo genuino suyo

vuelvo a recalcar un buen efecto, aconsejo su compra, creo que deberian discutir en este hilo los que hayan COMPRADO este efecto y esten en disposicion de criticar algo. Me gusta mucho mas el efecto de houchin con una dada en segunda para el final que rompe, y el alma del juego trata de ser muy magico visual no puntos que se mueven  y hacen sospechar que es algo mecanico ( y mil veces he dicho que adoro a tamariz, a ver si ahora con las ganas de discutir...)

----------


## letang

marta, lo único extraño es que Houchin, famoso por inventar métodos y juegos, venda esta carta que ya existía hace mucho tiempo.
Su fama como "inventor" puede hacer pensar que la haya inventado él, y a eso creo que nos referimos.

Tamariz no lo vende porque no lo ha fabricado él, poner su vídeo simplemente fue para que se viera su antigüedad, ya que el vídeo tiene sus años.

Ppero como dije, en muchas tiendas españolas se vende desde hace tiempo, no hace falta comprárselo a Houchin, que en España se puede conseguir hasta 10€ más barato y sin esperara que llegue de América. xD Eso sí, sin la firma de W:H

De todas formas, no veo nada reinventado en este juego. El efecto es el mismo y el mecanismo no me extrañaría que fuera también idéntico.
Que él haga un cambiazo al final no me parece nada nuevo, es lo típico que se ha hecho toda la vida con las cartas trucadas. xD

Como crítica sólo puedo decir que también me parece un juego muy bonito y recomendable. Al igual que el WOW. Magia impresionante.
Ahora me surge una duda. En caso de presentar los dos (el WOW y éste) ¿cuál presentaríais primero? ¿Cuál creéis que tiene más impacto mágico?

Los dos tienen su miga, cada uno a su manera. Quizá el WOW sea más limpio, pero puntos cambiantes no requiere de elementos externos.

----------


## martamagika

vamos a ver... hechale un ojo al efecto letang por favor! no tiene nada que ver con el juego que hace tamariz n a d a que ver distorsion parece una ilusión optica ( la carta nunca esta quieta ) el juego que presenta tamariz huele a mecanico ( a eso me refería con la dada en segunda final ) ( vergüenza me está dando hablar así del genio, pero no soy nada de los dogmas y es mi opinión...) es mas el gimmick, si lo dejas quieto canta a la legüa. Houchin es un crack ( a mi me fascina ) y tambien en todo caso tiene su merito el reinventar un juego de esta manera. El wow por ejemplo no me parece tan impactante ( tampoco es que sea yo muy de trucos pero bueno...) por que tambien canta. Te puedo asegurar letang que despues de unas modificaciones e realizado el juego ( a mi catador habitual ¡pobre!) y alucinó y no es fácil impresionarle, aun sabiendo el método el comentó lo mismo: es mas fresco, nuevo. Pero vamos tambien te digo que no tengo muchas ganas de discutir. Así que ahí quede mi opinión juego de 7 sobre 10

----------


## ign

Por lo que he visto, el juego clásico de los puntos cambiantes también puede realizarse agitando la carta, por lo que consigue esa sensación de ilusión óptica.

No creo que haya ningún dogma, ni tampoco razones para discutir. Simplemente, me choca ver que se venda un efecto clásico a más precio y añadiéndole el nombre de alguien que no es el creador.

¡Un saludo!

P.D. Yo sólo conocía la versión de escenario con carta grande, por eso pensaba que la "innovación" de Houchin era el usar una carta de tamaño normal...

----------


## martamagika

claro ign que se puede hacer agitando la carta...pero esa es la innovación! la presentación. Así que tu compras el gimmick ( de los que no soy muy partidaria...)y la versión de houchin. No creo que deba haber ninguna polemica con esto. Mil versiones se hacen de muchos juegos...

----------


## eidanyoson

Que yo sepa Ciryl agitaba la carta hace ya casi 8 años..., y Sawa hace 24.
 En eso desde luego no ha innovado...

 y como escribí antes Leland hace 200 años daba esa misma carta a examinar, sin cambios ni dadas en segundas ni dobles ni nada. 200 años después tenemos que guardar la carta, yo creo que eso es ir para atrás en vez de innovar...

 ¡Ojo! yo no critico el efecto, es buenísimo, pero me fastidia que el marketing lo venda como un gran inventor mágico y, hasta ahora, quitando la moneda en la lata, no ha hecho nada nuevo.

 Mucho más ha inventado Banachek, o el mismo Sankey (guste o no es otra cuestión) por ponerlos más modernos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Jo Marta no te enfades conmigo, es sólo una opinión   :Oops:

----------


## martamagika

solución: que nadie compre este efecto, es una m... houchin un estafador y este juego algo reinventado por millones de magos en todo el mundo.


ahora bien si alguien lo ha COMPRADO y quiere comentar algo como modificación del gimmick o nuevas presentaciones que envie un MP y hablamos en privado, que a mi me encanta este efecto,lo encuentro super innovador ( sera por mi edad que no pasa de los cincuenta ).Gracias.

----------


## BusyMan

hombre... el efecto no es una mierda... paranada.

Que Houchin es un estafador? mira, con eso estoy muuucho más de acuerdo :D

----------


## mayico

marta, que no compartan tu opinión no creo que sea motivo para este enfado que te has cogido, sinceramente... no lo veo necesario.

no te han dicho nada para que te pongas con esos ánimos, solo han comentado lo que saben sobre este mago y sobre este juego, en ningún momento han dicho no lo recomiendo, y en el caso de que lo digesen, sus motivos tendrán al igual que tu tienes tus motivos para aconsejarlo.

mira el título de este apartado del foro se llama, lo mejor y lo peor, está para discutir cosas sobre los juegos no para enfadarse si uno no tiene una opinión buena sobre lo que me gusta o no, no quiero que te enfades mas pero vamos que eres libre de hacer lo que veas conveniente.

----------


## martamagika

gracias papi por tus lecciones de civismo... ¿ que tiene que ver tu respuesta con el juego distortion? ¿ aportas algo con esta respuesta?

mi enfado ( que no es tal...los que me conocen saben como soy... me encanta discutir con letang y las aportaciones de busy si no me falta sal a esta comida...  :Oops:  ) viene por que creo que deberian discutir ( o para eso abri el hilo) los que hayan comprado el juego y pudiesen discernir bien sobre algunas modificaciones, que les parecia la presentación...quiza el fallo fué mio por no abrirlo en el sitio adecuado...quiza...

----------


## mayico

de nada hija mia. No aporta nada, al igual que tu ultimo mensaje.

un saludito marta y se feliz.

----------


## shark

Lo compraré solo para poder apoyarte martamagika.
Soy asin de majo.  8-)


Claro que si no me gusta..... ya sabes como somos los Fism...   :Wink: 


pd: ¿a que mola la brillante armadura de letang?

----------


## martamagika

aiss shark si en el fondo sabes que nos queremos ! ( tiemblo solo de pensar que no te guste  8)  )


pero es cierta la leyenda de la brillante armadura de letang  :?:  :?:

----------


## Voidmain

Por curiosidad... vale que el efecto en si ya existía pero, ¿es el gimmick que se emplea diferente a los otros que hay disponibles?
Si la respuesta es afirmativa, ¿cuenta con alguna ventaja el nuevo trucaje?

----------


## Autis

Dónde pusiste "a los que le gusten los animales cuadrupedos no se molesten", ¿te referías a mí?

¿eh?. 

¿EH?

----------


## martamagika



----------


## martamagika

Sí



Las mayusculas significan gritar y no aguanto que un juntaletras como tú me grite asi que habla mas flojito y aprende a respetar una comunidad donde hay mucha gente, que no entiendo como no te han amonestado ya... y deja de contestar mis hilos solo para decir tonterias y esto te lo pido como favor pues me duelen los ojos cuando sale tu nombre en alguno de ellos.

----------


## martamagika

para los DEMAS pido mil disculpas por el tono de mi mensaje pero es que este individuo contesta mis hilos solamente para intentar enfadarme y tanto va el cántaro a la fuente....me pregunta que si lo digo por él y lo pregunta flipandose con las mayusculas.... me sabe mal haberserlo dicho en el abierto pero una tiene paciencia pero no tanta. Disculpas otra vez.

----------


## Autis

Solamente quería ser simpático, ja ja. A mí no me molestó lo que dijiste, ni te estaba amenazando, ni gritando, ni nada. No hay que ser tan sensibles a lo que escriban personas en el internet, creéme, a mí me han dicho de todo.

----------


## letang

Joer marta, ¡qué temperamento! jeje.
No he leído la respuesta que le pusiste, pero vamos, decir que usa mayúsculas por poner ¡2 letras! en mayúsculas es ya de hacérselo mirar.  :Lol: 

Autis sólo hizo una broma por su firma.
La verdad es que cuando pusiste lo de los cuadrúpedos me quedé a cuadros, tardé un ratito en pillarlo. xD
Y como Autis tiene la firma de "las cabras..." pues, era una broma normal.

Que pienses que sólo responde para hacerte enfadar es un problema sólo tuyo, una manía persecutoria o algo. xD

Tómate (que no "tomate" toma chiste malo...) la vida con más calma mujer, que son dos días.

----------


## martamagika

venga va! por unanimidad! me calmo me tranquilizo y no escribo mas en este hilo que me está poniendo de los nerrrvios 


aunque eso sí insisto en que el hombre ese que ni se dirija a mí por favor ( que mis razones tengo 


letang sacale brillo a tu armadura que te veo en otro hilo pronto  :twisted:

----------


## letang

-borrado-

----------


## Autis

Yo quiero leer todo lo que se editó en éste hilo

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Pues te vas a quedar con las ganas.



Marta: no estas sola.

----------


## martamagika

gracias alex. besos desde las islas mediterraneas... y otra cosa: adoro tu tierra!

----------


## shark

marta, es que me acabo de gastar en el presupuesto de magia de febrero en 3 libros y dos dvd´s y no me llega pal bicho este del que hablas.....¿me regalas uno? (y si cuela cuela...) :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

Y yo pregunto (por preguntar) que ventaja en efecto mágico tiene esa presentación sobre un enfile.
Hago constar que tengo el "parato" en dos tamaños mas una versión "diferente".

----------


## angelilliks

El cambio es más visual y ante los ojos del espectador, pero la verdad es que el enfile hace muy bien su trabajo sobre la mesa.
Sobre el artículo no puedo comentar ya que únicamente (y me gusta) uso cartas normales.
Un saludo.

----------


## martamagika

shark no te puedo regalar uno... :(  pero de todas formas has hecho mejor inversion!

ignoto el enfile no tiene precio pero distortion puede ser un complemento a una serie de efectos relacionados ( sabes que yo no soy partidaria de los gimmicks y no por snobismo mágico si no por devoción ) ya te digo solo un complemento nunca un sustitutivo.

----------


## pujoman

no os alboroteis, que sino tendre que cerrar el hilo... haya paz señores/as! y respeto para todos!!  :Wink:  

que si empezamos a desvariar estos hilos pierden calidad.

saludoss

----------


## Mago Gon

A mi me ha picado la curiosidad y lo he pedido en tiendamagia, estoy deseando que me llegue para poder comentarlo, tiene buena pinta aver que tal sale...  :Wink:

----------


## martamagika

cuando te llegue mandame un MP y si quieres le hechamos un ojo juntos

----------


## Mago Gon

tienes un mp

flipante el distortion!!

----------

